# Finally found Morels.. Need advice on how to cook



## Nodak21 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## R Blum (Jun 8, 2022)

We just fry in butter.


----------



## DougE (Jun 8, 2022)

Fry in butter as suggested. I've also had them dunked in beer batter and fried up that way, and they're really good that way too.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 8, 2022)

Nice haul! Fry in butter with an onion....or batter and fry. I like a wet batter, beer or milk as the liquid.


----------



## Nodak21 (Jun 8, 2022)

Thanks guys!! Appreciate all the advise!


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 8, 2022)

I love all those methods and crave morels! I have an amazing one for morels and scrambled eggs and a morel soup I’ll look up when the kids are asleep!

Here’s a morel recipe I did a little bit ago:
 soaked the morels, and got some asparagus blanched. Once morels were clean, sautéed with some butter (I broke the whole 30 diet for the morels), garlic and scallion, then tossed in the blanched asparagus. Morels are amazing, they kept getting picked from the pan and eaten, a really uniquely flavored mushroom.


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 8, 2022)

Here is a recipe I used and liked! It’s from the book food IQ.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 8, 2022)

Bring them to my house and we can demonstrate hands on how to cook them. But even better we can demonstrate how to make them disappear! Quality control is important! 

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Jun 8, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Bring them to my house and we can demonstrate hands on how to cook them. But even better we can demonstrate how to make them disappear! Quality control is important!
> 
> Ryan


You know that drawer at the bottom of your stove? Well, I'm gonna be in there and pop out just when those morels are perfectly done.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 8, 2022)

DougE said:


> You know that drawer at the bottom of your stove? Well, I'm gonna be in there and pop out just when those morels are perfectly done.


We have a double oven gas stove...no bottom drawer.  Think you'll be done at 225 in 8 hours? 

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Jun 8, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> We have a double oven gas stove...no bottom drawer.  Think you'll be done at 225 in 8 hours?
> 
> Ryan


I'll hide in the oven if that's what it takes, and take my chances then.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 8, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> View attachment 634151
> 
> View attachment 634152
> 
> Here is a recipe I used and liked! It’s from the book food IQ.


Jed I would murder a plate or two of those!! Morels are over now here in Ohio and didn’t have a chance to look. Lol I usually find very few anyway. Apparently we have a plethora of golden oyster mushrooms around now. I rarely stray outside morels but think I may try finding some of them. A friend found a bunch when he was looking for morels. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Here is a pic he sent me of his find.


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 8, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Jed I would murder a plate or two of those!! Morels are over now here in Ohio and didn’t have a chance to look. Lol I usually find very few anyway. Apparently we have a plethora of golden oyster mushrooms around now. I rarely stray outside morels but think I may try finding some of them. A friend found a bunch when he was looking for morels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those look awesome! I have a great book of mushroom recipes if you are interested I can look up a few!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 8, 2022)

A absolutely love mushrooms but am way too fearful to pick any myself. Nope. I’d mess it up somehow.


----------



## clifish (Jun 9, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> A absolutely love mushrooms but am way too fearful to pick any myself. Nope. I’d mess it up somehow.


www.kingmushroomfarm.com

right Jed?


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 9, 2022)

clifish said:


> www.kingmushroomfarm.com
> 
> right Jed?


Oh I wish you had never shown me that site. Haha! What he’s doing is remarkable. There’s some amazing champagne mushroom risotto to be made with his mushrooms.  It’s been bookmarked.


----------



## clifish (Jun 9, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Oh I wish you had never shown me that site. Haha! What he’s doing is remarkable. There’s some amazing champagne mushroom risotto to be made with his mushrooms.  It’s been bookmarked.


Just killed your diet...lol.  The Maitakes where awesome just quickly roasting them with salt, pepper and garlic.


----------



## Apparition (Jun 9, 2022)

Slice them vertically in half. 

Dip in egg.

Roll in crushed up saltine crackers.

Fry in butter until golden brown.

Enjoy.


----------



## clifish (Jun 9, 2022)

Apparition said:


> Slice them vertically in half.
> 
> Dip in egg.
> 
> ...


Only 36 posts far cry from the jeep forum


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 9, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Oh I wish you had never shown me that site. Haha! What he’s doing is remarkable. There’s some amazing champagne mushroom risotto to be made with his mushrooms.  It’s been bookmarked.





clifish said:


> www.kingmushroomfarm.com
> 
> right Jed?


I spend way too much with these guys! But we’ve been loving it!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 9, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> I spend way too much with these guys! But we’ve been loving it!


Definitely a great site! My taste buds approved!

Ryan


----------



## Apparition (Jun 9, 2022)

clifish said:


> Only 36 posts far cry from the jeep forum


I know jeeps and I know morels. Used to find morels by the 5 gallon bucket as a kid. 

Get more people talking about how awesome a MAK grill is and I may post more.


----------



## clifish (Jun 9, 2022)

Apparition said:


> I know jeeps and I know morels. Used to find morels by the 5 gallon bucket as a kid.
> 
> Get more people talking about how awesome a MAK grill is and I may post more.


yeah, well,  way out of my league


----------



## bertman (Jun 9, 2022)

Apparition said:


> Slice them vertically in half.
> 
> Dip in egg.
> 
> ...


This has always been my favorite.

I gotta know, what part of the country/world are you finding mushrooms right now? Here in Missouri they started disappearing weeks ago.


----------



## clifish (Jun 9, 2022)

bertman said:


> This has always been my favorite.
> 
> I gotta know, what part of the country/world are you finding mushrooms right now? Here in Missouri they started disappearing weeks ago.


App is from MN


----------



## Apparition (Jun 9, 2022)

clifish said:


> App is from MN


But I grew up in Iowa. I’ve never hunted anything other than deer in Minnesota.


----------

